# First trip to groomer at 5 months



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Before & After Jan 10, 2018














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

OMG! Is that KC or did they switch your pup out? Hahaha it is crazy how different he looks, he will always be a cutie though no matter what length his hair is. Do you think his dark hair will come back?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww! He looks adorable!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Cmward said:


> OMG! Is that KC or did they switch your pup out? Hahaha it is crazy how different he looks, he will always be a cutie though no matter what length his hair is. Do you think his dark hair will come back?


That is what I said! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Cmward said:


> OMG! Is that KC or did they switch your pup out? Hahaha it is crazy how different he looks, he will always be a cutie though no matter what length his hair is. Do you think his dark hair will come back?


I hope that some of his brown comes back, but I'll just be glad I have him regardless

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

LoriJack said:


> I hope that some of his brown comes back, but I'll just be glad I have him regardless
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I was shocked to see all that golden tan under there! He is so beautiful no matter what his color. I'm just fascinated by the color changes in Havs.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

What the heck?! That's some color change! He looks sooo cute in both pictures! Can't believe he's the same puppy!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Scarlett's mom said:


> What the heck?! That's some color change! He looks sooo cute in both pictures! Can't believe he's the same puppy!


Scarlett is a sable so I'd expect her color to lighten if she got a cut. I didn't realize KC had dark tipping on his gorgeous coat. He is such a pretty color, still is.


----------



## rorythehavanese (May 24, 2017)

Still absolutely adorable, but I can't believe the color change!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Cmward said:


> Scarlett is a sable so I'd expect her color to lighten if she got a cut. I didn't realize KC had dark tipping on his gorgeous coat. He is such a pretty color, still is.


She is definitely lighter after her first cut but I kept her face longer. I'm sure she would look even lighter if her face were short. Pictures show first grooming 4 1/2 months and first haircut at 7 months. Color looks different with the outdoor vs. indoor light but it is not a much of a contrast anymore between brown and white. Even today she looks much more silver on her face especially at the roots. Sables always amaze me with the color change.:smile2:


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Scarlett's mom said:


> She is definitely lighter after her first cut but I kept her face longer. I'm sure she would look even lighter if her face were short. Pictures show first grooming 4 1/2 months and first haircut at 7 months. Color looks different with the outdoor vs. indoor light but it is not a much of a contrast anymore between brown and white. Even today she looks much more silver on her face especially at the roots. Sables always amaze me with the color change.:smile2:


She is gorgeous! I just love these sweet dogs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Precious!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks so cute! Amazing color change!
Scarlett is a pretty girl!


----------

